# out of the blue ,suprise purchase you done, instinct purchased you did know r heard?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ihope this trend usefull and fresh, let's says you purchased a record an Old gregorian Lp , or a fabuleous Rackmaninov offering a thick lp solid released, you wand up purchasing it out of straight ofawrd instinct like oh this has to be good, this post his for the gambler, who take risk for us and discover awesome old Lp of the 30-40 classical or rare cd out of the blue, you did not hhad purchase in mind that day you just went to a store or record convention or whatever and both it, im looking for the utterbest vynil of gregorian out of the blue in front of me, whit an affordable price old 50'' hmm hmm these thick darn heavy vynil i just dont know guys, i may be an Lp vynil fetishistical fan, i open the old vynil smell the vynil inspect the past , the deterioration of covert slightly rustic and charming, and yes i confess i love these darn thick heavy vynil, perhaps one day this will happen, old Gregorian Lp are not that hard to find, i hope so.

For me out of the blue purchased included Luca Marenzio and Luzzasco Luzzaschi , it's the Urquhart copy since he wrote whit a pen on it, from the fameous capella allamire (collector item i says), and les Chansonier Cordiforme all of this in vynil.

Ever seen a record you had hardly no cash you were thin bread in the pocket , out of cash, you borrowed money for a record you seen used or not, that just caught your attention, you purchased it will a blindfold and no listening, the sleeves got yah, or something else?


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

The impulse purchase that came to mind was around 5-7(?) years ago. I was visiting London and had been looking forward to checking out the HMV on Oxford Street. I remembered its location more or less, but I couldn't find it. So I asked a policeman, and he directed me down a couple of blocks and across the street. Alas, when I found it, the new HMV was less than a shell of its former self. But I stopped in. Lo and behold they were having what looked like a closeout sale on the Decca Analog box set. Thirty pounds. I grabbed it. And I found many wonderful treasures, and more than that, some of the best sounding recordings I've ever heard.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

I was in high school and I went to the Wherehouse in Westwood and saw a big gold box on the shelf behind the counter. I asked to see it and they brought it down to show me. "Wagner: Der Ring Des Nibelungen Karajan / BPO". I knew about Wagner from overtures and excerpts, but I had never heard a whole opera before. I had some money saved up... You know the rest.

It's over 40 years ago now and I'm still buying Rings. I bought another one this week in fact.


----------



## Kiki (Aug 15, 2018)

When I first started exploring the repertoire, the only source of free music was the radio, and you don't often hear anything outside of the so-called central repertoire, so it's mostly blind purchase when venturing out into the unknown, at best I could have read some intriguing article about some composer and when I came across a record of that composer's music in a store, I'd get it if I could afford it. If not, I'd save some money and then came back to the store, but the record could have been gone by then... BTW I came to know my Mahler, Sibelius, Panufnik, Martinů this way.



bigshot said:


> I was in high school and I went to the Wherehouse in Westwood and saw a big gold box on the shelf behind the counter.....


I have a similar story.... 34 years ago, I walked into a HMV store in London. A big golden box at the bottom of a shelf caught my eyes and my eyes went wild open. This was the Ring. The Ring. That mythical Ring that I'd read about. I had just begun listening to Parsifal at that time. But this was the Ring. Had to get it. And God knows when I would be back in London again. It costed an arm and a leg, for a teenager anyway, but in hindsight it was worth it!

When I took the box to the counter, an old lady in the queue asked me, "have you heard of Henry Purcell?" (Yes I was an adorable kid.) I don't remember what I answered (and I still don't know much about Purcell today), but in my mind an association between Wagner and Purcell was formed permanently.


----------

